

From Startup Weekend to Beta - SparksZilla
http://blog.launchgram.com/post/20949190270/the-launchgram-story

======
sandbox513
I have to give this team some respect for their candid words upon launch.
Awesome to see another sw/lsm team continuing through the ecosystem. More
specifically, using the available mechanisms like sw > incubator to their
advantage as a natural vetting process for product and team evolution.

------
mrsteveman1
I'm always hearing about how Boston or SF or any number of other places are
great for startups and tech jobs, it's nice to know I don't have to move :)

~~~
SparksZilla
The only thing I have to say to this is, "We'll see." Good luck!

------
dannyr
Can you put a direct link to your site on your blog?

~~~
SparksZilla
Done. Good call, we definitely overlooked that.

------
myko
I'd love to see +1 buttons to share content to Google+ on the public beta.
Great work!

~~~
SparksZilla
I think we can make this happen. Hopefully we can work it into the next
update. Thanks!!

------
johnef
Glad to see Startup Weekend companies coming to fruition. Good work guys.

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks!

------
xianyi_lin
Great work on the new look and re-branding guys!

~~~
SparksZilla
Seriously, thank you for this. Let us know if you have any feedback (positive
or negative, we love it all!)

